
OLEDs are coming--everywhere - Lind5
http://semiengineering.com/oleds-shine-in-phones-tvs-lights/
======
angersock
It might just be me, but the refresh rate/persistence of vision on these
displays that kinda screws with my eyes in low-light situations.

